# Scrollbars mit CSS verändern



## Arzt (2. Januar 2001)

Servus... Frohes Neues erstmal ;-) und jetzt meine dumme Frage: 
Ich hab mal auf ner Page gesehen, dass man die Farbe der Scrollbar mit CSS verändern kann... nur leider hab ich vergessen, mir den Code zu klauen... weiss jemand, wie man das macht?

Gruss, Artz.


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (2. Januar 2001)

Genaugenommen funktioniert das nur mit dem InternetExplorer ab version 5.5 aufwärts. *g*

hier ist noch ein Link zu einer, wie ich finde guten Seite, wo man mit den Farben für eine solche Scrollbar rumspielen kann und dann einfach nur noch den css code bei seiner Seite einfügen brauch.

http://www.grauerholz.de/tut/scrollbarColor.htm

naja.. bye


----------



## Arzt (2. Januar 2001)

*thx*

Jow konkret. Habs gestern Nacht noch gefunden bei http://www.DrWeb.de. Dank euch trotzdem.


----------



## Klon (2. Januar 2001)

Der Arzt der Arzt )
Zu viel versprochen pelle?


----------



## butterschmalz (17. Januar 2001)

Also unter IE 5.5 brauch ich gar net anfangen den scrollbar zu editieren??

byby


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (17. Januar 2001)

>ab< version 5.5

*g* hi


----------



## butterschmalz (17. Januar 2001)

Gibts noch ne andere möglichkeit den balken zu editieren außer css??

So das es auf älteren Browsern läuft!!!!???


thx

byby


----------



## Daniel (18. Januar 2001)

Ne, ich glaube das wüsste ich.


----------



## Klon (18. Januar 2001)

Hm man könnte das Umsetzen indem man die entsprechende Page in 'ner 100% grossen Frame lädt, in der man scrolling aussschaltet. Dann könnte man mit einigen schlaflosen Nächten und einem Häufchen Jscript sicherlich ne nette Grafik an den Rand basteln mit der man die Page scrollen lässt.

Oder aber man macht zwei Frames in denen man Scrolling ausschaltet und macht dann eine große, mit der betreffenden Page, und eine kleine aussen die die Grafiken zu scrollen enthält, ich denke von aussen lässt sich die andere Frame sicherlich einfacher Steuern als von innnen.

Na ja, ein Denkanstoß 

Klon


----------



## butterschmalz (18. Januar 2001)

Also auf gut deutsch ist es mit css am einfachsten, aber er läuft halt erst ab 5.5 .........hmmmm ......... ich glaub ich werde es in css machen, der Aufwand ist anders einfach zu hoch.


----------



## Klon (19. Januar 2001)

**mitdemkopfnick*

Jop


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. April 2001)

*Sodale...*

Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, haben wir die Scrollbalken auch mal etwas auf *tutorials.de* entsprechend diesen Angaben modifiziert 

Nun die nicht ganz einfache Frage an die CSS-Experten: weshalb fallen die Farbtöne bei den Scrollbalken heller aus, als sie es eigentlich sein dürften?

BODY {
scrollbar-face-color: #666699;
scrollbar-shadow-color: #CCCCCC;
scrollbar-highlight-color: #CCCCC;
scrollbar-3dlight-color: #cccccc;
scrollbar-darkshadow-color: black;
scrollbar-track-color: #BBBB99;
scrollbar-arrow-color: #EAEAEA
}

Anmerkung: die Farbtöne sind vom Hexadezimal-Code genau die gleichen, wie Sie beim *infoboard* Verwendung fanden. Trotzdem erscheinen Sie wesentlich heller.. 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. April 2001)

*hust*

body{font-size:9pt;font-family:Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;}
body{scrollbar-face-color: #666699;scrollbar-shadowcolor: #CCCCCC;scrollbar-3dlight-color: #CCCCCC;scrollbar-arrow-color: #EAEAEA;scrollbar-track-color: #BBBB99;scrollbar-darkshadow-color: #000000;}

2 bodies 

doppeltgemoppelt fehlerhab


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. April 2001)

Ja mei, san mir dann bescheuert?! 
Ok ich bin ein Töffel, danke für den Hinweis. Problem fixed


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (18. April 2001)

*wie wäre es mit...*

... dem hier?

body{
	font-size : 9pt;
	font-family : Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif;
	scrollbar-arrow-color : #666699;
	scrollbar-base-color : #BBBB99;
	scrollbar-face-color : #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-highlight-color : #FFFFFF;
	scrollbar-shadow-color : #FFFFFF;
}

farbenmäßig... :#
[Editiert von TTrek am 18.04.2001 um 19:01]


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (18. April 2001)

Also ich weiss nicht so Recht, die Farbe weiss ist nicht so mein Geschmack bei einem Scrollbalken. Ich würde sagen, lassen wir auch mal die Anderen eine Farbkombination finden


----------

